# Stittsville Haunt Has Entered the Dungeon



## stittsvillehaunt (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi there from a Home Haunt in Stittsville Ontario Canada (in the greater Ottawa area).

Been Home Haunting for 9 years now; check out our Haunt at

www.stittsvillehaunt.com


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey, Big Ol Welcome here! This guy rocks, everyone give him a big welcome, he has great ideas and will be an asset to our forum.. and not to mention.. ANOTHER CANADIAN WOOO HOOO!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Canada sure has it's place for Halloween!
You need to check out the Canadian thread here, you my have a neighbor doing the same thing??


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great looking set up


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Stitts! Nice pics.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Wow, I just spent like the last 45 min looking at your pics....and still only got through 1 year! You do a great haunt! 
Glad to have you here!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Nice pics BTW


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweet haunt! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome.

You will like here.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello &welcome


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome and thank you for signing up for Hauntseek. It keeps me off the street. LOL


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------

